# Zufallsgenerator



## Assasin3013 (6. Jan 2012)

Hallo ich bin daran einen zufallsgenerator für java zu entwickeln

```
import java.util.Random;


import java.util.Random;

public class generator
{
 
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    erstelleZufallsZahl();
  }
 
  public static void erstelleZufallsZahl()
  {
    Random zufallsgenerator = new Random();
 
    for (int i = 0; i < 20; i++)
    {
      int zahl = zufallsgenerator.nextInt(72);
      System.out.println(zahl);
    }
  }
}
```
ich möchte es aber mit Gui wenn man auf nen button drückt wird in einem Textfeld die zahl(en) angezeigt das problem ist ich weis nicht wie ich die variable "zahl" in einem Textfeld ausgeben kann
ihch arbeite und designe mit netbeans
Danke Im Voraus
Dominik


----------



## Simon_Flagg (6. Jan 2012)

wie wärs mit: textfield.setText(zahl + ""); ?

lg


----------



## XHelp (6. Jan 2012)

So wie du es geschrieben hast - gar nicht.
Ändere deine Methode von 
	
	
	
	





```
erstelleZufallsZahl
```
 in 
	
	
	
	





```
erstelleZufallsZahlUndGibDieZurueckUndNichtAus
```


----------



## truesoul (6. Jan 2012)

Simon_Flagg hat gesagt.:


> wie wärs mit: textfield.setText(zahl + ""); ?
> 
> lg



Naja besser ist:


```
String einText = String.valueOf(zahl);
textfield.setText( einText );
```

@TO
Im Übrigen verpasse deiner Methode ein Rückgabewert vom Typ String und gibt dann den String zurück.

Z.B

```
public String getRandomText( ){

...
...
return String.valueOf(zahl);
}
```


----------



## Assasin3013 (6. Jan 2012)

Danke viel mal funktiorneiert alles prächtig


----------



## Mikrowelle (6. Jan 2012)

Hmm ok pass auf 

Du hast da ja so einen schönen GUI Editor.  Ich nehm an damit hast du schon mal ein Buttoon und ein jTextfield erstellt.

Du kannst mit rechter Maustatse auf das Textfeld gehen und den Variablen Namen ändern z.B. "ausgabe"
Jetzt kannst mit rechter Maustaste auf den Button gehen und dann einen ActionListener erstellen.  Dann wird automatisch eine Methode erstellt und auch sofort angezeigt da das den generierten Code sofort siehst.

Da kopierst du nun den Inhalt deiner Methode für die generierung. Und als letzte Zeile könntest du dann schreiben


```
ausgabe.setText(String.valueOf(zahl));
```

Du könntest alternativ deine Methode ändern


```
public static int erstelleZufallsZahl()
  {
    Random zufallsgenerator = new Random();
 
    for (int i = 0; i < 20; i++)
    {
      int zahl = zufallsgenerator.nextInt(72);
      return zahl;
    }
  }
```

Und in deinen Actionlistener nur das reinschreiben


```
int zahl = erstelleZufallsZahl();
ausgabe.setText(String.valueOf(zahl))
```

Ich habe das jetzt einfach aus dem Kopf geschrieben kann sein das ich mich vertippt habe.

PS: Unbedigt  Java Platform SE 7

Ausserdem empfehle ich : "Jetzt lerne ich Java"  in Kombination mit "Java ist auch eine Insel"

Samy


----------



## truesoul (6. Jan 2012)

Mikrowelle hat gesagt.:


> Hmm ok pass auf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Naja, die Schleife ist in dem Beispiel Sinnlos. Wird ja nur einmal durchlaufen bzw return unterbricht den durchlauf.


----------



## Assasin3013 (6. Jan 2012)

Am buch java ist auch eine insel bin ich gerade  aber danke euch allen


----------

